# Curious... Were you in Cub/Boy/Brownie/Sea/Junior Scouts?



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Just trying to take a poll if people that are "prepared" were in organizations like Scouting when they were younger. I was in Cub Scouts for years. My mother was one of the den mothers.

Just wondering if scouting is taking on a whole new meaning now.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Started in first year Webelos, stayed in boy scouts until i was 18. Made it to life scout rank. Only regret in life is not getting my eagle.
Was in the order of the arrow, went to brown sea, worked camps, was in leadership, and was a great part of my young life!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cubs a very long time ago.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I was a follower of Akela.

That means I was a Cub Scout for those of you not fluent in cub lingo.

I had a great time as a Cub. Lots of trips outdoors, and I can make ashtrays out of plaster of Paris now.

I had all but forgotten, but my Mom sent a box of memoribilia to me, and inside was my Cub Scout hat and neckerchief.

A reminder of when America still stood for principles worth standing up for.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

I was in girl scouts for a year. We didn't have a very active leader so we didn't really do much.


----------



## cecollie (Jan 26, 2013)

But I was in 4H and I have to say I learned a lot being a part of that....horses, cattle, pigs, archery and ceramics


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Was never in the scouts or anything like that but my Father and Grandpa did get us out in the woods and taught us alot of things, that till this day I still use and passing on to my Daughter. We do have our daughter in Girl scouts but from what I have seen and been involed in it seems about useless for any kind of real world knowlege. Pretty much all they do is art's and crafts.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Dec 4, 2012)

Scout First class. Order of the arrow.


----------



## Mudder.Mitch (Jan 24, 2013)

Canadian army cadets from when I was 12-18 than from 18 till now Canadian army reserves


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Cub scouts and Webloes. I totally sucked at projects and crafts. Hated camping. So I was not the model scout that's for sure. But I do admire their mission.


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

I was a cub scout, but I never learned any camping/survival skills. I loved the book they gave us. i still have it. We made baking soda rockets and crap like that.


----------



## IngaLisa (Jan 31, 2013)

I was a Girl Scout for 6 years.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Spent years in the scouts and enjoyed every minute of it, wished I would have gotten into it at an earlier age. I think I only earned 2 or 3 badges though...I got into it for the Camping, Canoing, Fishing, Hiking and all of the other out door activities and woods skills I was able to learn and practice more than the badge earning part of it. Thats pretty pathetic to say I know but Im just being honest about it.

I learned a whole lot from it though. Its had a major impact on my life and I use a lot of the things I learned during those years. I think its an association that all young men could benefit from considerably these days.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I was a cub scout for a while but those little bitches didn't like me whittling with my pocket knife during outtings and complained about the knife. This was in a suburban area though with a wide span of people who make up some of the fat of the spineless part of our population today. I didn't miss them leaving the scouts and concentrated my youth with friends of caliber learning the woods, pilfering dirty magazines and cigarettes from unaware parents and playing soldier, honing what are now fighting skills. It was lots of fun.


----------



## Watercanlady (Jul 23, 2012)

I was a brownie, then girl scout, then a medical explorer scout. After marriage and 5 boys I was cub master for 6 years. Now grandmother and still teaching my grandchildren things we learned.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

14th Level Elf Paladin! (its a dungeons and dragons thing)

So if the BSA goes ahead with allowing openly gay leaders/members into the organization, should the name be changed? What should it be called?

"The Gay Scouts of America"? no....

"************" nope! word pictures sorry...

"The Rainbow Coalition" no sorry, already taken. Dang!

I know..."N.A.M.B.L.A. Explorers" whew! Problem solved, disaster averted.


punch, always glad to help out...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Cubs through Eagle.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

yzingerr said:


> Started in first year Webelos, stayed in boy scouts until i was 18. Made it to life scout rank. Only regret in life is not getting my eagle.
> Was in the order of the arrow, went to brown sea, worked camps, was in leadership, and was a great part of my young life!


OA las well. Vigil member. I learned lessons that I use all the time.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Was in the Cub Scouts for a short while and then later in the Boy Scouts, but as crazy as it sounds, I was a big kid, and got pressed into going to work in the construction trade as a semi skilled laborer at age twelve by my father on all weekends, holidays and summers until I graduated from high school.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Boy Scouts for just a couple of years. We moved a good bit (Air Force Brat) and I lost interest when our sponsor threatened to boot us over a couple of black kids we took into the troop (1972-ish).


----------



## acfink (Dec 19, 2012)

I am a eagle scout


----------



## waznyf (Jan 20, 2013)

I was a Cub Scout, Eagle Scout, and I've recently joined a Venture crew and Sea Crew.
Hope to make a new family with the Army or Marines after I'm off probation and finish this semester. Not sure if they will accept me though.
Any suggestions on how to increase my chances with a record?

-Frank


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

I was in Scouts my whole life... I was even a Tiger Cub back when it was first a girl scout program for little brothers who had no real reason to be at a girl scout camp.  I was a Troop and Explorer leader until the lawsuit that broke up Exploring and the outdoorsy side became Venturing... then became a full time Venturing leader. I quit a few years back when Venturing started becoming more of a social group vs an outdoors group. I followed my son (as an active leader) from Cubs through Scouts but my son and I both dropped out of Boy Scouting when our latest troop informed him that scouts "was not about having fun... it was about earning badges, now get back to your patrol... " or something along those lines. I've had nothing to do with BSA since then and have no intention of going back. Plus... I am so burned out on BSA popcorn. I mean really..... can't they sell something that people actually want?


----------



## HVU (Dec 23, 2012)

National guards youth force and soon to be special forces anti terrorist taskforce GREBE.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

I started out in a Wolf den as a cub scout and eventually made it to the rank of Life as a boy scout, I was a service project away from Eagle and for some reason lost all interest in it. Funny how life gets in the way. My oldest boy (8 this week) is poised to follow in my tracks as this is his first year of scouting, it's changed quite a bit from what I remember. Was looking over the belt loops that are available for Cub Scouts and found out there's a belt loop for video games, WTF??!! Some of the stuff is still the same but some has changed also. The local council and pack are very active and there's something going on every weekend whether it's a den, pack, or council wide function. This gets expensive as you can well imagine (seems like they've always got their hands out for money).

I would imagine the vast majority of preppers were involved in scouting at some point. After all the Motto of the BSA is "Be Prepared" which I think applies to everyone on this site.

-Infidel


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I loved the scouts. I started as a Weblo, then cub, and made it to Star Scout, i was one badge away from Life. I was in the Order of the Arrow, Ordeal and Brotherhood, but never made it to Vigil, got too old ;-)
I learned to love camping and the outdoors and to "Be Prepared" from the BSA, and i'm sorry, the idea of gay members/leaders concerns me. I have known many openly gay persons, some i would trust in the position of leadership, some I would not. The devastation from the actions of one errant individual would be unacceptable. There are oppurtunities that can present themselves to those who are not, or at least do not profess to being gay as there are to reportedly "normal" persons. if the individual takes advantage of the opportuntiy is what matters.


----------



## OldTex (Dec 21, 2012)

Eagle Scout - 1966. And took 'Be Prepared' to heart.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

Cub Scout, Boy Scout, Scoutmaster. My son is a Scoutmaster now and one grandson so far is an Eagle Scout. My Dad was a Scoutmaster too. Mom was a Den Mother.


----------



## TxCombatMedic (Feb 8, 2013)

<----THIS guy.


----------



## preppermama (Aug 8, 2012)

I hated the scouts. I was a 4-H kid though.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

Cub Scout, Boy Scout - Eagle Scout, Explorer Scout, Den leader. 

I tried Boy Scout Master, but found out quickly that Boy Scouts isn't what it used to be. We camped out in the dead of winter and danced the Tomahawk Challenge around a huge campfire. Today they collect cans and bottles and paint park benches... half of them would die in a prolonged stay the woods. Some may see it as a civilized improvement, I can't buy in.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I never joined the cubs or scouts or nothing because I knew i wouldn't be able to take any kind of orders or authority. 
My mate Dave's parents pushed him into joining the scouts but he was too much like me and they soon kicked him out


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

pakrat said:


> Cub Scout, Boy Scout - Eagle Scout, Explorer Scout, Den leader.
> 
> I tried Boy Scout Master, but found out quickly that Boy Scouts isn't what it used to be. We camped out in the dead of winter and danced the Tomahawk Challenge around a huge campfire. Today they collect cans and bottles and paint park benches... half of them would die in a prolonged stay the woods. Some may see it as a civilized improvement, I can't buy in.


I think you tried the wrong troop. Where I live the scout troops are still doing the fun stuff. During high adventure outings my son's troop do things like hike the rockies for a week with only the packs on their back. They have survival weekends where they camp in all sorts of weather with no packs, just the clothes they are wearing and what they would normally carry for a day hike. A lost in the woods scenario. Not all troops are created equal, it's up to the leaders.


----------



## jrclen (Dec 22, 2012)

duplicate


----------



## ph2_usn (May 21, 2012)

I don't say i am a prepper.

I AM A BOY SCOUT. 

BE PREPARED


----------



## Prince Humperdink (Nov 9, 2012)

I was a scout up to wolf.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

eagle scout


----------

